# The UP Deer Herd May Be Headed for Trouble



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

The latest winter severity index is finally posted. I have been hoping that global warming may reduce our winter indexes but it looks like the next ice age may be a more realistic expectation. A one week index of over 11. :yikes: The SLP winter indexes make it look like it has been a balmy winter. A one week peak of just over 4.

On a bright note there are a couple of days that it will make it above freezing temperatures in the forecast. I'll take it.
http://deer.fw.msu.edu/docs/2012_Weekly_WSI_Report_2_25_13.pdf


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

yep.. been trying to stay positive about it


----------



## FINNyooper (Jan 16, 2009)

Can't go too many years up here without getting socked... Weak deer is a plus for the wolves though... I am sure the packs will have full litters this year. One can only hope the deer faired well this winter.


----------



## Trophy Specialist (Nov 30, 2001)

This winter is considered mild for most of the U.P. There really wasn't much snow in most of the U.P. until after Jan 15, so winter got a very late start for sure, which helps the deer greatly. I was just up to my camp for a week and the snow there was about 18-20" on the level. The deer were moving about fine, but they were mostly staying on runways. I had a lot of deer on and around my property, so the snows are not bad enough to push them south of my place which does sometimes happen. The deer I saw looked to be in excellent shape too with lots of browse left untouched. I saw no signs of starvation browsing either where they eat balsam, bark, pine and other poor foods. Unless we get unseasonably cold weather and lots more snow that persists into the spring, the deer should be just fine.


----------



## Mightymouse (Sep 19, 2007)

^^^

Where is your camp at? 

We were up near Newberry a few weeks back snowmobiling and it was armpit deep and deeper in most places. It did start late but once it arrived it made up for lost time.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hartman756 (Nov 21, 2008)

URGENT - WINTER WEATHER MESSAGE
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE MARQUETTE MI
358 PM EST SAT MAR 9 2013

...HEAVY SNOW POSSIBLE FOR CENTRAL UPPER MICHIGAN LATE SUNDAY NIGHT
THROUGH MONDAY...

.A LOW PRESSURE SYSTEM OVER THE CENTRAL PLAINS IS EXPECTED TO MOVE
THROUGH NORTHERN ILLINOIS SUNDAY NIGHT AND INTO NORTHERN LOWER
MICHIGAN BY LATE MONDAY. ALTHOUGH THERE IS STILL UNCERTAINTY WITH THE
TRACK AND STRENGTH OF THE STORMS...IT HAS THE POTENTIAL TO PRODUCE A
SWATH OF HEAVY SNOW FROM WISCONSIN INTO CENTRAL UPPER MICHIGAN LATE
SUNDAY NIGHT INTO MONDAY.

MIZ004>006-085-100500-
/O.NEW.KMQT.WS.A.0003.130311T0600Z-130312T0100Z/
BARAGA-MARQUETTE-ALGER-NORTHERN SCHOOLCRAFT-
INCLUDING THE CITIES OF...L`ANSE...GWINN...MARQUETTE...
GRAND MARAIS...MUNISING...SENEY
358 PM EST SAT MAR 9 2013

...WINTER STORM WATCH IN EFFECT FROM LATE SUNDAY NIGHT THROUGH
MONDAY EVENING...

THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN MARQUETTE HAS ISSUED A WINTER
STORM WATCH...WHICH IS IN EFFECT FROM LATE SUNDAY NIGHT THROUGH
MONDAY EVENING.

HAZARDOUS WEATHER...

* SNOW WILL DEVELOP LATE SUNDAY NIGHT AND POSSIBLY BECOME HEAVY AT
TIMES LATE SUNDAY NIGHT THROUGH MONDAY...BEFORE TAPERING MONDAY
EVENING.

* SNOW ACCUMULATIONS OF 6 INCHES OR MORE ARE POSSIBLE. STRONG NORTH
TO NORTHEAST WINDS OFF OF LAKE SUPERIOR MAY BRING THE GREATEST
SNOW AMOUNTS TO HIGHER TERRAIN LOCATIONS OF NORTH CENTRAL UPPER
MICHIGAN.

__________________________________________________________________-


URGENT - WINTER WEATHER MESSAGE
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE MARQUETTE MI
358 PM EST SAT MAR 9 2013

...HEAVY SNOW POSSIBLE FOR CENTRAL UPPER MICHIGAN LATE SUNDAY NIGHT
THROUGH MONDAY...

.A LOW PRESSURE SYSTEM OVER THE CENTRAL PLAINS IS EXPECTED TO MOVE
THROUGH NORTHERN ILLINOIS SUNDAY NIGHT AND INTO NORTHERN LOWER
MICHIGAN BY LATE MONDAY. ALTHOUGH THERE IS STILL UNCERTAINTY WITH THE
TRACK AND STRENGTH OF THE STORMS...IT HAS THE POTENTIAL TO PRODUCE A
SWATH OF HEAVY SNOW FROM WISCONSIN INTO CENTRAL UPPER MICHIGAN LATE
SUNDAY NIGHT INTO MONDAY.

MIZ010>014-100500-
/O.NEW.KMQT.WS.A.0003.130311T0600Z-130311T2100Z/
IRON-DICKINSON-MENOMINEE-DELTA-SOUTHERN SCHOOLCRAFT-
INCLUDING THE CITIES OF...IRON RIVER...IRON MOUNTAIN...
MENOMINEE...ESCANABA...GLADSTONE...MANISTIQUE
358 PM EST SAT MAR 9 2013 /258 PM CST SAT MAR 9 2013/

...WINTER STORM WATCH IN EFFECT FROM LATE SUNDAY NIGHT THROUGH
MONDAY AFTERNOON...

THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN MARQUETTE HAS ISSUED A WINTER
STORM WATCH...WHICH IS IN EFFECT FROM LATE SUNDAY NIGHT THROUGH
MONDAY AFTERNOON.

HAZARDOUS WEATHER...

* SNOW WILL DEVELOP SUNDAY NIGHT AND POSSIBLY BECOME HEAVY AT TIMES
LATE SUNDAY NIGHT THROUGH MONDAY MORNING...BEFORE TAPERING OFF BY
LATE MONDAY.

* SNOW ACCUMULATIONS OF 6 INCHES OR MORE ARE POSSIBLE.

IMPACTS...

* ROADS MAY BECOME SNOW AND ICE COVERED RESULTING IN HAZARDOUS
TRAVEL CONDITIONS.

PRECAUTIONARY/PREPAREDNESS ACTIONS...

* A WINTER STORM WATCH MEANS THERE IS A POTENTIAL FOR SIGNIFICANT
SNOW THAT MAY IMPACT TRAVEL.

* PREPARE...PLAN...AND STAY INFORMED. VISIT WWW.WEATHER.GOV/MQT

&&


________________________________________________________________


On 2/20 snow depth at TAHQUAMENON FALLS was 30 inches


On 3/8 snow depth at Trought Lake was 19 inches down from a high of 24 inches on 2/23


On 3/9 the soo had 24 inches down from a high of 28 inches on 2/23


On 3/9 Moron had 14 inches down from 17 inches on 2/27


c hartman


----------



## Trophy Specialist (Nov 30, 2001)

Mightymouse said:


> ^^^
> 
> Where is your camp at?
> 
> ...


My camp is in Delta County, but last week we hunted coyotes and otherwise played in Schoolcraft and Marquette Counties too. I didn't see much variation in snow depth all across the U.P. where I traveled, but I didn't venture north into the big snow country. When we experience heavy deer winterkill it's always due to a prolonged winter. The depth of the snow at any one time is not nearly as critical as the length of time that snow blankets the ground and the number of days where the temperature drops below average. I've seen it before where deer were dropping like crazy during March and even February. The cause was an early snow pack that didn't let up. We just didn't have much of a winter this year before mid-Jan. so that will ease the winterkill a lot.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

TS I agree to a point but getting 18" of snow during ML season was a good start. Hopefully we will see a warm up and sunshine this month. I hate it when we go into to April with over 3' on the ground. When that happens I still can find snow/ice in my ravines in late May. 

Nothing we can do now but wait and see how long the deer stay yarded up. Hopefully they are able to start returning to the AG land in 4-6 weeks.


----------



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

Even in relatively mild winters if you look long enough and hard enough you can pretty much count on finding some die off, for various reasons, by the time spring arrives in the snow belts that cover most of the UP. This year will surely be no exception and as things are shaping up there will be far more winterkill than there has been in a while. Why do I think that, because winter mortality appears to have started already. 

Not too long after Valentines Day, about two weeks ago, I noticed a couple of small dead deer while traveling through a short stretch of deer yard on the way to a project. Both these deer looked like they had recently died and both were button bucks. Didn't check the bone marrow in either animal to see if malnutrition was the culprit in their demise but the snow was deep and they were near the edge of small openings where warming sunshine could reach them. Both these factors are often common denominators consistent with mortality of undernourished deer. 

Some deer will have access to logging activity between now and spring breakup and others had tops to munch on for a month or so sometime during the winter. Generally speaking these groups of deer should come out of winter in good shape but for many animals spring cannot come soon enough. Five or six more weeks locked up in the yards will almost certainly have a devastating effect on the spring fawn crop and next fall's year and half old bucks too. Cmon spring! FM


----------



## bersh (Dec 9, 2003)

For the most part it's been a fairly mild winter up here, but there was a stretch of about 6 weeks starting in mid January that was pretty severe, thus the spike in the index. Considering the late start to winter, the fact that they were able to continue feeding in normal browse areas until mid/late January, and the fact they didn't yard up until much later than normal, I think they had a good head start heading into real winter. They can handle stretches like we've had without too much trouble. 

The worst thing is for them at this point is if winter drags on and/or we get socked with a bunch of late season snow.


----------



## noshow (Sep 24, 2010)

6+inches of heavy wet stuff isn't gonna help.


----------



## Snowlover 77 (Nov 17, 2009)

I'm not a meteorologist, but I have spent a lot of time in the U.P., and this winter is not "mild" on the Eastern End. Our camp is in Luce County. The northern portion of the county has (or had as of 2 weeks ago) 4-5 feet on the level. Granted, the deer winter south of M-28 in our region, where there was only a couple of feet, but this has still been a pretty typical U.P. winter in our region. Temps were quite cold for a couple weeks too. I think the biggest issue arises when those areas that have 4-5 feet of snow don't melt off until very late in the spring, and severely hurts the fawning production. Just my opinion.


----------



## GuppyII (Sep 14, 2008)

Snowlover 77 said:


> I'm not a meteorologist, but I have spent a lot of time in the U.P., and this winter is not "mild" on the Eastern End. Our camp is in Luce County. The northern portion of the county has (or had as of 2 weeks ago) 4-5 feet on the level. Granted, the deer winter south of M-28 in our region, where there was only a couple of feet, but this has still been a pretty typical U.P. winter in our region. Temps were quite cold for a couple weeks too. I think the biggest issue arises when those areas that have 4-5 feet of snow don't melt off until very late in the spring, and severely hurts the fawning production. Just my opinion.


Yes, but that is why the deer usually migrate out of that area even on low snow years. The areas where they yard aren't in too bad of shape. On the north side of Big Manistique lake and north of Engadine they didn't get much snow till mid January, they made it into the yards in excellent shape. The northern part of the county has deer that go to Grand Marais to be fed, or they head south or even towards Hulbert, they don't stay there...usually. The reports I've heard from several foresters and wood ticks up there Ave been pretty good so far.


----------



## Snowlover 77 (Nov 17, 2009)

GuppyII said:


> Yes, but that is why the deer usually migrate out of that area even on low snow years. The areas where they yard aren't in too bad of shape. On the north side of Big Manistique lake and north of Engadine they didn't get much snow till mid January, they made it into the yards in excellent shape. The northern part of the county has deer that go to Grand Marais to be fed, or they head south or even towards Hulbert, they don't stay there...usually. The reports I've heard from several foresters and wood ticks up there Ave been pretty good so far.


I agree with what you are saying, that's what the advantage of the migration is. And yes there is a lot less once you are south of M-28. My concern is that if spring like weather doesn't arrive until later, it is going to take a very long time to melt the snow in their summer range, and I feel that could definitely affect fawn survival.


----------



## Trophy Specialist (Nov 30, 2001)

I just checked a snow depth website and the deepest snow in the U.P. was 39" (Kewinaw and Grand Marais deepest). Most of the U.P. is under two feet of snow. 

I also just checked the 10 day forecast for the U.P. and after Wed. the temperature will be well above freezing for daytime highs for the foreseeable future and there are some 40s in that forecast too.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Weather channel forecast for 49780.
Another 1-2" in the forecast for today along with 2-4" of snow on Tuesday night plus more snow in the forecast on Wednesday. Low on Wednesday is 10 and Thursday low is 12. Friday it will be a balmy 35 degrees. Come on spring.


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

Yesterday is was raining the Eckerman area. Hopefully knocked down the snow a little bit.

One good note is that with the deer herd being down there is less competition for food in the deer yards. (I'm trying to stay positive here.)


----------



## Snowlover 77 (Nov 17, 2009)

Trophy Specialist said:


> I just checked a snow depth website and the deepest snow in the U.P. was 39" (Kewinaw and Grand Marais deepest). Most of the U.P. is under two feet of snow.
> 
> I also just checked the 10 day forecast for the U.P. and after Wed. the temperature will be well above freezing for daytime highs for the foreseeable future and there are some 40s in that forecast too.



Ok. I'm not trying to sit here and argue with you about it, that doesn't solve anything, but I'm just gonna say that I don't really care what it says on snow depth websites. I personally was out in the northern half of Luce County snowmobiling, and dug to ground depth with a shovel. 4-5 feet. I know this. That said, that's just my localized area, so I am sure most of the other places are in pretty good shape. But for the region I hunt, I do find it concerning. We can just hope it warms up soon and starts to melt away.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

I was on the west end sledding two weeks ago and there was plenty of snow but I never tried to measure the depth of it. Saw plenty of deer and deer sign and they seemed to be getting around just fine and looked healthy enough. I know a lot can change in just a short time up there but I'm hoping for the best.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

I don't know how well this link will show the snow levels. The UP is buried in snow the LP is nearly snow free with a few scattered spots with a small amount of accumulation.
http://www.nohrsc.nws.gov/interacti...ight=450&nw=800&nh=450&h_o=0&font=0&js=1&uc=0


----------



## Trophy Specialist (Nov 30, 2001)

Luv2hunteup said:


> I don't know how well this link will show the snow levels. The UP is buried in snow the LP is nearly snow free with a few scattered spots with a small amount of accumulation.
> http://www.nohrsc.nws.gov/interacti...ight=450&nw=800&nh=450&h_o=0&font=0&js=1&uc=0


Here's a link to a site where a map shows U.P. snow depths that I have found to be very accurate. The depths come from people that actual measured snow depths. It looks like the most snow is 45" in the Huron Mountains area. It still looks like most of the U.P. is under 2' of snow. 

http://www.johndee.com/snowcover/umicover.htm


----------



## May-39 (Jan 14, 2005)

I called one of the biologists yesterday in the Sault and asked about deer condition in the the Tahq rivershed. He stated that the deer have done fairly well despite a couple rough stretches but the next three weeks will be critical..If the snow doesn't melt soon like a significant amount by April, losses will increase until dispersment...

Not my words and everyone has their own opinion...

The next week to 10 days look rough but after that it's above freezing during the day anyhow.


----------



## Trophy Specialist (Nov 30, 2001)

They just changed the 10 day forecast to colder than before predicted. I also read where the U.P. is predicted to have below average temperatures through the end of March. On this date last year it was 80 degrees and for a long stint too. It was great fishing on Erie at this time last year. It looks like I won't get out on Erie for a while.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

5 out of the next 10 days we have snow in the forecast. Lows in the single digits for the next few days and then warming to the teens at night. Last year St. Patrick's Day we had a high of 70 degrees, this years high will almost be 50 degrees cooler. What a difference a year makes. 

On a good note the trees won't be budding out in April just to have a hard freeze kill the the flowers. Soft mast production really took a hit last year.


----------



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

Some deer appear to be moving outside the edges of local yards but with last week's rain, well below freezing temps and than a few more inches of windswept snow the evidence I have been seeing is that coyotes and loose dogs are running wherever and whenever they please, without having to use up a lot of energy doing it. Have not seen actual evidence but there is no reason to believe the local wolf population is not doing the same thing. 

A crust on deep snow, especially this late in the winter, is never a good thing especially for the young of the year. FM


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

Still have 3' on my back deck and it was 12 degrees at noon today.

Mon or Tues morning it was -5.


----------



## May-39 (Jan 14, 2005)

Yup just checked to 10 day forecast,,good news it looks like it will break soon. Bad news,,more precip before it does...ugggh poor buggers


----------



## hartman756 (Nov 21, 2008)

URGENT - WINTER WEATHER MESSAGE
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE MARQUETTE MI
515 AM EDT MON MAR 18 2013

...MODERATE SNOW TODAY AND THIS EVENING TURNING TO MODERATE TO HEAVY
LAKE EFFECT SNOW LATE TONIGHT THROUGH WEDNESDAY...

.LOW PRESSURE OVER THE EASTERN DAKOTAS WILL MOVE ACROSS THE UPPER
GREAT LAKES TONIGHT AND TUESDAY MORNING...BRINGING A PERIOD OF
MODERATE SNOW TO UPPER MICHIGAN. AS THE SYSTEM MOVES EAST OF THE
AREA...STRONG NORTHWEST WINDS WILL USHER COLDER AIR ACROSS LAKE
SUPERIOR...CREATING MODERATE TO HEAVY LAKE EFFECT SNOW IN THE
NORTHWEST WIND SNOWBELTS BEGINNING AS EARLY AS LATE TONIGHT AND
CONTINUING THROUGH WEDNESDAY.

MIZ001-003-004-084-181715-
/O.UPG.KMQT.WS.A.0004.130318T1800Z-130321T0000Z/
/O.NEW.KMQT.WS.W.0004.130318T1800Z-130321T0000Z/
KEWEENAW-NORTHERN HOUGHTON-BARAGA-SOUTHERN HOUGHTON-
INCLUDING THE CITIES OF...COPPER HARBOR...HOUGHTON...HANCOCK...
L`ANSE...KENTON...SIDNAW
515 AM EDT MON MAR 18 2013

...WINTER STORM WARNING IN EFFECT FROM 2 PM THIS AFTERNOON TO
8 PM EDT WEDNESDAY...

THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN MARQUETTE HAS ISSUED A WINTER
STORM WARNING FOR HEAVY SNOW AND BLOWING SNOW...WHICH IS IN EFFECT
FROM 2 PM THIS AFTERNOON TO 8 PM EDT WEDNESDAY. THE WINTER STORM
WATCH IS NO LONGER IN EFFECT.

HAZARDOUS WEATHER...

* SNOW WILL ARRIVE THIS AFTERNOON. ALTHOUGH THE SNOW MAY DIMINISH
FOR A WHILE LATE THIS EVENING...MODERATE TO HEAVY LAKE ENHANCED
SNOW WILL DEVELOP LATE TONIGHT AND ESPECIALLY TUESDAY. PERIODS OF
MODERATE TO HEAVY LAKE EFFECT SNOW WILL CONTINUE INTO WEDNESDAY.

* EXPECT WET SNOW ACCUMULATIONS OF 3 TO 6 INCHES BY LATE EVENING.
ADDITIONAL SNOW ACCUMULATIONS OF 8 TO 20 INCHES ARE EXPECTED FROM
LATE TONIGHT THROUGH WEDNESDAY AFTERNOON...WITH THE GREATEST
AMOUNTS OVER THE HIGHER TERRAIN SOUTH OF HOUGHTON AND WEST OF
BARAGA.

* NORTHWEST WINDS GUSTING TO 25 TO 35 MPH TUESDAY THROUGH WEDNESDAY
WILL CREATE AREAS OF BLOWING SNOW.

IMPACTS...

* ROADS WILL BECOME SNOW COVERED AND SLIPPERY TODAY AND WILL REMAIN
SNOW COVERED AND SLIPPERY THROUGH WEDNESDAY.

* OCCASIONAL WHITE-OUT CONDITIONS DUE TO SNOW AND BLOWING SNOW ARE
POSSIBLE IN OPEN AREAS...ESPECIALLY ACROSS THE KEWEENAW
PENINSULA...TUESDAY THROUGH WEDNESDAY

PRECAUTIONARY/PREPAREDNESS ACTIONS...

* A WINTER STORM WARNING FOR HEAVY SNOW AND BLOWING SNOW MEANS SEVERE
WINTER WEATHER CONDITIONS ARE EXPECTED OR OCCURRING. SIGNIFICANT
AMOUNTS OF SNOW...ALONG WITH WIDESPREAD BLOWING SNOW...ARE
FORECAST THAT WILL MAKE TRAVEL DANGEROUS.

* PREPARE...PLAN...AND STAY INFORMED. VISIT WWW.WEATHER.GOV/MQT

&&



URGENT - WINTER WEATHER MESSAGE
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE MARQUETTE MI
515 AM EDT MON MAR 18 2013

...MODERATE SNOW TODAY AND THIS EVENING TURNING TO MODERATE TO HEAVY
LAKE EFFECT SNOW LATE TONIGHT THROUGH WEDNESDAY...

.LOW PRESSURE OVER THE EASTERN DAKOTAS WILL MOVE ACROSS THE UPPER
GREAT LAKES TONIGHT AND TUESDAY MORNING...BRINGING A PERIOD OF
MODERATE SNOW TO UPPER MICHIGAN. AS THE SYSTEM MOVES EAST OF THE
AREA...STRONG NORTHWEST WINDS WILL USHER COLDER AIR ACROSS LAKE
SUPERIOR...CREATING MODERATE TO HEAVY LAKE EFFECT SNOW IN THE
NORTHWEST WIND SNOWBELTS BEGINNING AS EARLY AS LATE TONIGHT AND
CONTINUING THROUGH WEDNESDAY.

MIZ006-007-085-181715-
/O.NEW.KMQT.WS.A.0005.130319T1200Z-130321T1200Z/
/O.CON.KMQT.WW.Y.0017.130318T2000Z-130319T0900Z/
ALGER-LUCE-NORTHERN SCHOOLCRAFT-
INCLUDING THE CITIES OF...GRAND MARAIS...MUNISING...NEWBERRY...
SENEY
515 AM EDT MON MAR 18 2013

...WINTER WEATHER ADVISORY REMAINS IN EFFECT FROM 4 PM THIS
AFTERNOON TO 5 AM EDT TUESDAY...
...WINTER STORM WATCH IN EFFECT FROM TUESDAY MORNING THROUGH
THURSDAY MORNING...

THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN MARQUETTE HAS ISSUED A WINTER
STORM WATCH...WHICH IS IN EFFECT FROM TUESDAY MORNING THROUGH
THURSDAY MORNING.

HAZARDOUS WEATHER...

* EXPECT SNOW TO BEGIN LATE THIS AFTERNOON AND THEN DIMINISH AFTER
MIDNIGHT TONIGHT. MODERATE TO HEAVY LAKE ENHANCED SNOW IS POSSIBLE
TUESDAY THROUGH WEDNESDAY NIGHT.

* WET SNOW ACCUMULATIONS OF 3 TO 5 INCHES ARE EXPECTED BY LATE
TONIGHT. SNOW ACCUMULATIONS IN EXCESS OF 10 INCHES ARE POSSIBLE
TUESDAY THROUGH WEDNESDAY.

* NORTHWEST WINDS GUSTING TO 25 TO 35 MPH TUESDAY THROUGH WEDNESDAY
WILL CREATE AREAS OF BLOWING SNOW...ESPECIALLY IN OPEN AREAS NEAR
LAKE SUPERIOR.





And also for the NWL


URGENT - WINTER WEATHER MESSAGE
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE GAYLORD MI
1118 AM EDT MON MAR 18 2013

MIZ008-019>022-026>028-182300-
/O.CON.KAPX.WW.Y.0014.130318T1800Z-130322T0000Z/
CHIPPEWA-CHARLEVOIX-LEELANAU-ANTRIM-OTSEGO-GRAND TRAVERSE-
KALKASKA-CRAWFORD-
INCLUDING THE CITIES OF...SAULT STE. MARIE...CHARLEVOIX...
NORTHPORT...MANCELONA...GAYLORD...TRAVERSE CITY...KALKASKA...
GRAYLING
1118 AM EDT MON MAR 18 2013

...WINTER WEATHER ADVISORY REMAINS IN EFFECT UNTIL 8 PM EDT
THURSDAY...

A WINTER WEATHER ADVISORY REMAINS IN EFFECT UNTIL 8 PM EDT
THURSDAY.

HAZARDOUS WEATHER...

* SNOW OVERSPREADING THE AREA THIS AFTERNOON THROUGH LATE
EVENING. TOTAL ACCUMULATION OF 1 TO 3 INCHES EXPECTED THROUGH
TONIGHT.

* AN EXTENDED PERIOD OF LAKE EFFECT SNOW LATE TONIGHT INTO
THURSDAY EVENING. ADDITIONAL ACCUMULATION IN EXCESS OF 6
INCHES WITH LOCALIZED AMOUNTS AROUND A FOOT.

* GUSTY WEST TO NORTHWEST WINDS TONIGHT THROUGH THURSDAY...
LEADING TO AREAS OF BLOWING AND DRIFTING SNOW.






c hartman


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Another 8"-20" of snow in late March is going to last well into late April and May.


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

Luv2hunteup said:


> Another 8"-20" of snow in late March is going to last well into late April and May.


 That sucks big time:sad:


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)




----------



## Trophy Specialist (Nov 30, 2001)

QDMAMAN said:


>


These are lake effect snows, which will fall in the typical areas where lots of lake effect is typical. Still, much of the U.P. has less than two feet of snow. This winter is still much different than the two severe ones we had a few years ago. During those winters, there was deep snows in all of the U.P. and not just the typical lake effect areas. The extended forecast for the next 10 days shows much improved temperatures from March 23 on. We should start getting some good melting then and if that milder weather trend continues into April, then the deer outside the big snow belt areas should be fine.


----------



## hartman756 (Nov 21, 2008)

qdm


and that is on top of what snow fell yesterday and last night. We were at a 1/4 mile at times yesterday evening and has been piling up all day today here in the NLP. No where near the two foot forcast for areas of the U P and also not near the 40mph wind gust forcast for the U P but still piling up here in the NLP. 

With the short shot of warmth and rain we got the other day, there were deer tracks heading out of the yarding areas( through the deep crusty snow) Those deer might have made a poor choice:sad:


c hartman


----------



## hartman756 (Nov 21, 2008)

BTW

Yes not all areas are equal when it comes to winter.....never has been...........some areas the deer herd struggles with winter when in other areas they breeze right through . 




c hartman


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Maybe last weekend some of the UP had less than 2' snow but that will change by the time this storm leaves in a few days. Winter is going to impact the UP's deer herd. How much will depend upon when spring break up comes.
http://www.nohrsc.nws.gov/interacti...ight=450&nw=800&nh=450&h_o=0&font=0&js=1&uc=0


----------



## hartman756 (Nov 21, 2008)

Well the snowman lived up to its name tonight, just about more than it could handle:yikes:


Here at the tip of the mit around 18 inches in the last 24 hrs. The moon was out the last couple but now the snow has started agian. With less snow being forcast for here than the UP I wonder how bad it is up there right now? still a lot more snow in the forcast for up there and here. It will be a wile befor there is any bare ground..........



c hartman


----------



## hartman756 (Nov 21, 2008)

current deep snow and deer pics from the UP



http://www.trapperman.com/forum/ubb...gonew/1/First_day_of_spring_in_the_cop#UNREAD


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

I just got a report that Trout Creek/Ewen/Kenton has 48" on the ground, more to the north and Grand Marais has 62".

We have 36" on our back deck:


----------



## bersh (Dec 9, 2003)

We have about 50" on the ground near Houghton.


----------



## bersh (Dec 9, 2003)

I have to admit I wasn't too concerned about 10 days ago, but the last two storms alone have dumped over 4 ft. in many parts of the UP. This is the most snow we've had on the ground at this time of year in quite some time (at least 10 years). It's not like we have any control over it but let's all hope that we're done with the big dumps and that the temps start climbing.


----------



## Trophy Specialist (Nov 30, 2001)

I just checked the snow depths (from yesterday) and the storms are continuing to be very localized lake effect stuff. Most of the U.P. still has under two feet of snow. Here are some snow depths around the region:

Menominee - 6" 
Manistique - 13"
Escanaba - 20"
Ironwood - 24"
Marquette and Sault Ste. Marie - 29"
Paradise - 33"
Houghton - 45"
Huron Mountains - 60'

My camp is on the edge of the snow belt and has about two feet, but five miles north of there there is more.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

The latest snow map shows very few area outside of the banana belt are under 2ft. http://www.nohrsc.nws.gov/interacti...ight=450&nw=800&nh=450&h_o=0&font=0&js=1&uc=0 A good portion of the UP is closer to 3ft+. The snow pack is very dense with multiple layers of crust in between the compacted layers. It is not looking good right now plus we have snow in the forecast 6 or the next 10 days.


----------



## Trophy Specialist (Nov 30, 2001)

Luv2hunteup said:


> The latest snow map shows very few area outside of the banana belt are under 2ft. http://www.nohrsc.nws.gov/interacti...ight=450&nw=800&nh=450&h_o=0&font=0&js=1&uc=0 A good portion of the UP is closer to 3ft+. The snow pack is very dense with multiple layers of crust in between the compacted layers. It is not looking good right now plus we have snow in the forecast 6 or the next 10 days.


I could show you three different of those computer generated snow maps and all of them would differ drastically in their interpretations of the snow depths. The only one I pay much attention too is the one I posted before that shows actual snow depths that are measured by people that go out and jab a measuring device into the snow. 

The forecast for my neck of the U.P. for the next 10 days looks to be much improved. Every day will see melting for the next 10 days with only a couple days with light snow showers predicted. There is predicted to be daytime highs in the 40s from 3/28 on.


----------



## FINNyooper (Jan 16, 2009)

Trophy Specialist said:


> I could show you three different of those computer generated snow maps and all of them would differ drastically in their interpretations of the snow depths. The only one I pay much attention too is the one I posted before that shows actual snow depths that are measured by people that go out and jab a measuring device into the snow.
> 
> The forecast for my neck of the U.P. for the next 10 days looks to be much improved. Every day will see melting for the next 10 days with only a couple days with light snow showers predicted. There is predicted to be daytime highs in the 40s from 3/28 on.


I drove from Chassell to Croswell before the last storm hit, there is enough snow across the entire UP to have a general concern for the UP deer herd. I will again drive north tomorrow from Croswell to Chassell. I took 77 to US 2 on the downbound run, northbound I will cut across 123 through Trout Lake and on up. There was more than 29" in Marquette when I went trhough. Channel 6 news said Chassel got 8-10" of snow with that last storm, I can tell you I had 2' of fresh snow with that storm. This time of year with warming and cooling going on is the worst for deer, they break through the crust and the predators stay on top. We all should do some serious coyote hunting this spring.


----------



## Apple Knocker (Feb 7, 2009)

Just got back from Florida, some pretty serious snow at my place in N. Menominee. Probably 12-18" on the level (guess), but drifting is bad and extensive. My orchard looks to be blown in 2' or better, deck the same. Condition of snow is a concern here also. Very tough, crusty, icy snow with a pretty good layer of ice underneath from a past thaw. About 11-12 degrees this AM, mid 30's now, 10 day looks like mid 30's to low 40's, with 20's at night, not much thawing there. No visible trails going into the orchard, unusual. Haven't been around the property yet, getting settled in. Big Cedar goes through back of property, still frozen solid. Serious winter for this time of year.


----------



## hartman756 (Nov 21, 2008)

Seven day forcast for the grand marais area

No real thaw any time soon!!!



Tonight Areas of freezing drizzle before 8pm, then areas of flurries and freezing drizzle. Mostly cloudy, with a steady temperature around 29. North wind 10 to 15 mph, with gusts as high as 25 mph.

Saturday Areas of flurries and freezing drizzle before 4pm, then areas of drizzle, flurries, and freezing drizzle. Mostly cloudy, with a high near 32. North wind around 10 mph


Saturday Night Areas of drizzle before 7pm, then areas of freezing drizzle between 7pm and 8pm. Mostly cloudy, with a low around 25. Northeast wind around 10 mph. 

Sunday Mostly sunny, with a high near 32. Northeast wind 10 to 15 mph, with gusts as high as 20 mph.

Sunday Night Mostly cloudy, with a low around 26. North wind around 15 mph, with gusts as high as 20 mph.

Monday Mostly cloudy, with a high near 33.

Monday Night Mostly cloudy, with a low around 27.

Tuesday Partly sunny, with a high near 32.

Tuesday Night Mostly cloudy, with a low around 25.

Wednesday Partly sunny, with a high near 32. 

Wednesday Night Mostly cloudy, with a low around 26. 

Thursday Partly sunny, with a high near 33. 

Thursday Night Partly cloudy, with a low around 27. 

Friday Mostly sunny, with a high near 36.


----------



## WAUB-MUKWA (Dec 13, 2003)

Trophy Specialist said:


> I just checked the snow depths (from yesterday) and the storms are continuing to be very localized lake effect stuff. Most of the U.P. still has under two feet of snow. Here are some snow depths around the region:
> 
> Menominee - 6"
> Manistique - 13"
> ...


The west end has more than 24 inches. I have 4 feet in the middle of my yard and it doesn't get much wind to blow it around. We got two feet just over the past 2 weeks. Ironwood uses an electric snow gauge so it computes conditions then guesses on the depth with the computer. The old faithful yard stick got covered up last week so I know thats more accurate. 

And yes the deer are in trouble this winter.


----------



## hartman756 (Nov 21, 2008)

Trophy Specialist said:


> I just checked a snow depth website and the deepest snow in the U.P. was 39" (Kewinaw and Grand Marais deepest). Most of the U.P. is under two feet of snow.
> 
> I also just checked the 10 day forecast for the U.P. and after Wed. the temperature will be well above freezing for daytime highs for the foreseeable future and there are some 40s in that forecast too.


posted on the 11th
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



> The forecast for my neck of the U.P. for the next 10 days looks to be much improved. Every day will see melting for the next 10 days with only a couple days with light snow showers predicted. There is predicted to be daytime highs in the 40s from 3/28 on.


 
posted today


I think you need to get a new sorce for your info:lol:


----------



## bersh (Dec 9, 2003)

FINNyooper said:


> I drove from Chassell to Croswell before the last storm hit, there is enough snow across the entire UP to have a general concern for the UP deer herd. I will again drive north tomorrow from Croswell to Chassell. I took 77 to US 2 on the downbound run, northbound I will cut across 123 through Trout Lake and on up. There was more than 29" in Marquette when I went trhough. Channel 6 news said Chassel got 8-10" of snow with that last storm, I can tell you I had 2' of fresh snow with that storm. This time of year with warming and cooling going on is the worst for deer, they break through the crust and the predators stay on top. We all should do some serious coyote hunting this spring.


Chassell got way more than 10" of snow. I'm about 2 miles south of Houghton and we got 18-20".


----------



## Mightymouse (Sep 19, 2007)

The snow stick at Krupps (in Twin Lakes, at the base of the Keweenaw) was a 6ft earlier this week. That's as deep as I've ever seen it and I check the cams pretty much daily during sledding season.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Timber (Jan 1, 2009)

No deer even up here really

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Trophy Specialist (Nov 30, 2001)

hartman756 said:


> I think you need to get a new sorce for your info:lol:


For the 10 day forecast, I look at weather.com otherwise I look at the National Weather Service site. I did watch the weather on TV last night though and the weatherman did say that we can expect below normal temperatures for at least the next three weeks, the after that, it is predicted to be above normal all through summer. They are predicting another hot and dry summer for our region.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

I guess it all depends on what news cast that you watch. The seasonal forecast is calling for above normal rainfall for all of Michigan. Even NOAA's latest map is showing little concern for drought conditions through the spring.
http://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/expert_assessment/season_drought.gif

That usually means spring will takes it's sweet time getting to the UP. I fully expect to still have snow on the ground for Mother's Day. I won't be planting corn this spring like I had planned.


----------



## Bushwhacker (Jan 21, 2000)

Mightymouse said:


> The snow stick at Krupps (in Twin Lakes, at the base of the Keweenaw) was a 6ft earlier this week. That's as deep as I've ever seen it and I check the cams pretty much daily during sledding season.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


You have to remember that the deer are not in the Twin Lakes area this time of year, they are in yards which is where the snow depths are important.
Bushwhacker


----------



## beer and nuts (Jan 2, 2001)

Now ya know the reason they "migrate" south and into deer yards!


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

> Now ya know the reason they "migrate" south and into deer yards!


Really, I guess the deer in the Keweenaw peninsula never got that message.


----------



## beer and nuts (Jan 2, 2001)

Migrated to deer yards OR south. That better for you all know it all!


----------



## Trophy Specialist (Nov 30, 2001)

Luv2hunteup said:


> Really, I guess the deer in the Keweenaw peninsula never got that message.


From what I've heard, many of the deer in the Keweenaw are sustained through supplemental feeding during the winter. Even the easy winters there would likely be enough to kill a lot of deer otherwise.


----------



## Trophy Specialist (Nov 30, 2001)

Luv2hunteup said:


> I guess it all depends on what news cast that you watch. The seasonal forecast is calling for above normal rainfall for all of Michigan. Even NOAA's latest map is showing little concern for drought conditions through the spring.
> http://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/expert_assessment/season_drought.gif
> 
> That usually means spring will takes it's sweet time getting to the UP. I fully expect to still have snow on the ground for Mother's Day. I won't be planting corn this spring like I had planned.


Keep in mind that I was listening to the news from Lansing. It could be different for the U.P. He basically went on though about how most of the country was in for a hot dry summer.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Wetter for Michigan the next 3 months and normal for the following 3 months. It should be warmer than normal the next 6 months. The heat can't come soon enough. 

April May June is wetter than normal.
http://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/predictions/long_range/seasonal.php?lead=1

July August September normal precipitation
http://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/predictions/long_range/seasonal.php?lead=4


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

It got into the 60s both days on the weekend. We lost a bunch of snow. I can see dirt and grass again. :woohoo1: This weather pattern is supposed to continue for the remainder of the week. It may take a month or more for all this water to dry up but at least the snow is receding. The rivers are flooding so forget about trout fishing at least for a while.


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

da Appleknocker said:


> Most deer we encountered were extremely lathargic and stressed, ribs and hip bones showing. They would not even move when hit with a snowball.


Well, I'm sure that throwing snowballs at them helped their situation.


----------



## da Appleknocker (Jan 26, 2009)

Tony, is there anything that I can say or do that you couldn't find fault with?


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

da Appleknocker said:


> Tony, is there anything that I can say or do that you couldn't find fault with?


I could try. What do you have in mind?


----------



## glen sible (Dec 11, 2004)

Apple,

Never a good idea to get in a pissin' match with a skunk.

thanks for reading and carry on

glen


----------



## da Appleknocker (Jan 26, 2009)

Glen, thanks, I should have known that from experience. :lol:

Thanks for reading and carry on.

Curtis


----------



## Trophy Specialist (Nov 30, 2001)

da Appleknocker said:


> Tony, is there anything that I can say or do that you couldn't find fault with?


I'm sure he just posted what everybody else was also thinking.


----------



## Bigcreek qdm co-op (Nov 19, 2010)

Yes he did TS. Cause that's what we do to animals here on the farm that are stressed.
[email protected]"- with them more just for our amusement.


----------



## Appleknockerjr (Nov 17, 2011)

Yes because I am positive he hurled that snowball as fast, and hard as he possibly could in an attempt to hurt/harm the animal.


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

Appleknockerjr said:


> Yes because I am positive he hurled that snowball as fast, and hard as he possibly could in an attempt to hurt/harm the animal.


Was he on a snowmobile or on foot?


----------



## Appleknockerjr (Nov 17, 2011)

Just wanted to rush in and let you know that I hit my dog with a snowball. Don't worry though she is fine, shook it off like a real champ, what with those snowballs being deadly and such.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Is harassing deer in the yards after a hard winter mandatory or voluntary? Makes you wonder doesn't it?

*S*ome *M*en *A*re *R*eprehensible *T*rolls


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

I apologize if I sidetracked this thread, it was not my intent. The plight of the U.P. Deer herd is more important than my issues with da's senseless act.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

I spoke with one of our troopers this evening. There have been an extreme amount of car deer crashes happening in the last few weeks. M134, US 2, M129 and Mackinac Trail has seen the most activity. 

Snow melt on the shoulders have brought the deer into harms way. In the last week this warm weather has opened up more areas so the deer are less concentrated. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Appleknockerjr (Nov 17, 2011)

QDMAMAN said:


> I apologize if I sidetracked this thread, it was not my intent. The plight of the U.P. Deer herd is more important than my issues with da's senseless act.


----------



## da Appleknocker (Jan 26, 2009)

What I find reprehensible is the fact that someone concerned about the condition of our deer in the UP takes the time to drive 534 miles North to check and see for himself (so he doesn't have to believe the crap that gets spread on this site) and tosses a snowball at a deer in the middle of the road so he can pass, after filming and watching it fot ten minutes is treated like a criminal. Now that is SAD. Tony, you should be proud of yourself.


----------



## FINNyooper (Jan 16, 2009)

This was a good thread for 6 pages, then QDMAman had to show up and turn it into a pile of ....


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## maroon89 (Feb 23, 2007)

I recently had an opportunity to walk the logging roads on our property in Menominee County. During the short time it took me to traverse the 160 acres I discovered 5 deer carcasses. I did not venture off the road as the area is extremely wet, but I would assume there are more dead deer obscured from my view. 

Finding dead deer in the spring is rare for us. We hunt through the muzzle loading season and are pretty aware of our property. The deer move out of the area around mid-January and yard up. Some at our camp think that wolves are the cause for the dead deer as they would not have starved to death before yarding up.


----------



## FINNyooper (Jan 16, 2009)

maroon89 said:


> I recently had an opportunity to walk the logging roads on our property in Menominee County. During the short time it took me to traverse the 160 acres I discovered 5 deer carcasses. I did not venture off the road as the area is extremely wet, but I would assume there are more dead deer obscured from my view.
> 
> Finding dead deer in the spring is rare for us. We hunt through the muzzle loading season and are pretty aware of our property. The deer move out of the area around mid-January and yard up. Some at our camp think that wolves are the cause for the dead deer as they would not have starved to death before yarding up.


Hard to say, I know December and January were relatively mild, it's possible they got caught out of the yards once winter came on in full force, wolves might not have helped their situation. We're the deer whole or just bones left? Sucks either way. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

It's sad that it's even happening in the banana belt maroon89. Especially in an area with a lot of corn fields and cedar swamps.

A friend has been posting a bunch of recent dead deer pics on FB. He lives between Covington and Bruce Crossing just off of M-28. He even had some pics the other day of deer that were dying and wouldn't even move when he intruded upon their bedding area (too weak).

I feel like we made good progress last year in regards to a deer numbers rebound and now we're gonna be back to square one all over again.


----------



## FINNyooper (Jan 16, 2009)

Took a drive this evening to see if any have returned to the Chassell area, I saw one deer standing about 30 yards off the road, didn't look too bad. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

What a difference a week can make. Wow! Snow in the open is just about gone in the EUP.


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

uptracker said:


> A friend has been posting a bunch of recent dead deer pics on FB. He lives between Covington and Bruce Crossing just off of M-28. He even had some pics the other day of deer that were dying and wouldn't even move when he intruded upon their bedding area (too weak).


 
Oh boy...that's right in my hunting area. I got a feelin' it's gonna be a thin year at camp for deer sightings.  But I'd rather be at Deer Camp than anywhere else on the planet.


----------



## FINNyooper (Jan 16, 2009)

Luv2hunteup said:


> What a difference a week can make. Wow! Snow in the open is just about gone in the EUP.


It's diminishing quickly over here in Houghton county, finally, nice to see some bare ground, though it is snowing right now too... 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

The news just said the Soo was 68 and Ironwood was 28.



> Local Weather Alert
> Winter Storm Warning for Gogebic, MI
> until 12:00 AM CDT, Fri., May 03, 2013
> Other affected areas:
> ...


----------



## FINNyooper (Jan 16, 2009)

31 in Chassell right now. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

Its never going to end.The local news said IronWood got 11inchs,So don't know if its true,I hope not.


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

The way it's going, it looks like we will have some snow for the November 15 opener.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bow Hunter Brandon (Jan 15, 2003)

stickbow shooter said:


> Its never going to end.The local news said IronWood got 11inchs,So don't know if its true,I hope not.


Its true.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## UPHuntr (Feb 24, 2009)

We were up this past weeekend south of Shingleton for four days and all the deer we saw were very healthy looking. When we would drive by on the quads they were quick to jump and run. We walked alot along the river scouting and never came across a dead deer. We did not however see any fawns which was a bit of a bummer.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Mining Journal article from Monday May 6th.


> Forecasters said there was also an above average snowfall since March 1, with 77.9 inches of snow that was 28.2 inches above the normal of 49.7 inches.
> 
> Several places in the Upper Peninsula got fresh snowfall Friday. A regional analysis for the northern Great Lakes Region said 23.8 percent of the area remained covered by snow Saturday, compared to 53.9 percent last month.
> 
> The average depth of that snow was 2.2 inches.


*For the full story click on the link.*
http://www.miningjournal.net/page/c...gan--Huron-near-record-increase.html?nav=5006


----------



## beer and nuts (Jan 2, 2001)

> We were up this past weeekend south of Shingleton for four days and all the deer we saw were very healthy looking. When we would drive by on the quads they were quick to jump and run. We walked alot along the river scouting and never came across a dead deer. We did not however see any fawns which was a bit of a bummer.


 Heard the same thing. Hearing no fawns in alot of areas.:sad:


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

> beer and nuts said:
> 
> 
> > Heard the same thing. Hearing no fawns in alot of
> > areas.:sad:


Does in Eaton County are still carrying in large numbers. Why is it you think UP fawns should already be hitting the ground.
Another thing, I seldom see fawns until July unless I stumble upon them while hunting turkeys or shrooms.


----------



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

Just got an email from a friend on whose deer yard property I found a couple button bucks back in mid February. He came up to check his camp and said he found ten dead deer, mostly fawns, while walking his trails. I wonder how many other dead deer could be found on his 80 acre parcel if a person was to get off the trails and do a thorough check? How many in the rest of that approximately 2000 to 3000 acre deer yard? Most of the ones I have seen along the roads and in fields look OK but undoubtedly a lot of deer never made it long enough to be seen along the roads or in the fields. 

Survival of the fittest. FM


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

QDMAMAN said:


> Does in Eaton County are still carrying in large numbers. Why is it you think UP fawns should already be hitting the ground.
> Another thing, I seldom see fawns until July unless I stumble upon them while hunting turkeys or shrooms.


Pretty sure that they are talking about last years fawns......they won't be yearlings for another 2-6 weeks.

L & O


----------



## sourdough44 (Mar 2, 2008)

A buddy was out in Ontonogan County the other day & saw 3 dead deer. They died of starvation, not even a bite out of them, yet.


----------



## hartman756 (Nov 21, 2008)

I don't think this article has been posted yet?


http://www.outdoornews.com/April-2013/Lingering-cold-snow-taking-toll-on-UP-wildlife/




Don't think this is trophyspecialist's article he mentioned but could be?



c hartman


----------



## Trophy Specialist (Nov 30, 2001)

I just got back from a few days of working on my property in the central U.P. My neighbor and I spent a lot of time on both our properties and didn't see any dead deer. We also did not see any signs of starvation feeding. There is still a lot of low cedar that was not eaten that has gown up in the last five years. We did see lots of fawns from 2012 and didn't see any starved looking deer that didn't behave normally. In my area, the snow has been gone for a little over two weeks. It melted very fast causing lots of flooding. It was on the news up there that several counties were considered disaster areas due to the fast snow melt and flooding. The stream and drainage on my property were all over flowing. My neighbor couldn't even reach his back 40s to work on his food plots due to high water. Things were greening up pretty fast on my property. Every time I went through my big food plot (5 acres) I had deer feeding there. Lots of geese and cranes too. I also heard a lot of grouse drumming on my property and saw a few too. I replanted a thinning, 10 year old Imperial Whitetail Clover stand with Kura Clover, so we'll see how that seed stacks up to Imperial Whitetail Clover side by side as I have a thriving stand of that stuff right next to it.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

> *Wolf bill signed*
> May 9, 2013
> By JOHN PEPIN - Journal Staff Writer and The Associated Press ([email protected]) , The Mining Journal and The Associated Press
> 
> ...


*For the full story click on the link.*
http://www.miningjournal.net/page/content.detail/id/586875/Wolf-bill-signed.html?nav=5006


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

The WUP got 3-4" of snow. The EUP is supposed to get snow today. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

